# moving to thailand



## image (Aug 13, 2012)

im 50 year old aussie with a thai wife..lives in AUS also.we are thinking about retiring in thailand..buying a condo car etc...will live off interest in bank hopefully..maybe 20000 B a week...im uncertain of visa requirements..etc..if anyone has any tips..would be very grateful..its a big move for me..probably have to sell up 100% here in AUS....not sure of any hidden costs etc...i have not thought of?


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Just browse through the first page of the forum topics and you will find a lot of useful information.


----------



## image (Aug 13, 2012)

ty joseph44


----------

